# DTP& smart grinder Vs BE new/used



## silly_savage (Jul 24, 2019)

Looking at buying my first setup. Currently just use a aeropress and pre-ground ? so probably much room for improvement!

Looking at Amazon, the DTP and smart grinder Pro come in at about 370 combined at the moment. If the BE drops to 365 again there'd be a choice between the two. Have space for separates, are there any other consideration one way or the other?

The other option is a 2nd hand BE I've been offered for 250 + postage. 2 years old but we'll maintained.

Budget is probably maxed out at 370, basically as little as possible as all my money is going towards builders wages at the moment!

Oh yeah, and water. I've been reading a lot here about using bottled water. Not massively keen on this because plastic, but my water is quite soft, CaCO3 mg/l, what other considerations are there in terms of water quality? A RO filter could be an option somewhere down the line, although I've read these aren't great for drinking without 'remineralisation', and it would be nice to get good drinking water too if going to those lengths.


----------



## Hoges (Nov 23, 2019)

my set-up might be available soon! Bought the same combination, DTP and pro grinder on amazon with a nice knock box and milk temp gauge on Friday. Not getting on with it (to be fair only had about 6 cups out of it so far) but it is so much more 'faff' than the nespresso machine. I think I could just about handle it, but my wife is not keen. may give it another week, and see how it goes. Watch this space, might have a cheap, hardly used set-up for sale lol


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I know somebody who had the same dilemma, personally I'd go with the separates as the sage smart grinder is superior and can go finer when necessary however there are quite a few plus points to the barista express so it's a very tight call. Incidentally my friend opted for the barista express from costco(still £365)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silly_savage (Jul 24, 2019)

What are the plus points of the BE out of interest? Other than space saving.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

silly_savage said:


> What are the plus points of the BE out of interest? Other than space saving.


Pressure gauge, looks better, free jug 

The barista express grinder is good enough when the coffee is medium to medium dark and very fresh up to 4 weeks. This is the case with all grinders but the barista in particular.

The sage grinder pro is slightly better and can cope with a wider range(still no good for light really) you can use it for more brew methods and more importantly you can sell it on very easily secondhand should you want to upgrade in the future.

I genuinely think both are the best sub £400 new packages. I'd go for the separates but understand why lots opt for the all in one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Another plus point for the BE is only one plug. If you decide to get another grinder at some point then the BE built in one can be filled with a espresso blend or even decaf.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Doesn't the BE also have a 3 way solenoid?


----------

